
Is LinkedIn Lying? - rosiesherry
http://www.rosiesherry.com/2018/04/16/linkedin-lying/
======
parvenu74
While my job title isn't made-up, I've noticed the same. I've also noticed
that very few people actually _like_ LinkedIn -- my colleagues and I only use
it because someone convinced us all that we need to be on it. I'm starting to
feel more stupid as I realize what I just wrote...

------
chrisbennet
LinkedIn is well known for their use of “dark patterns” in the past, so yes
they are probably lying.

The customers of LinkedIn are recruiters. Over time they have removed most of
the value for anyone else.

